# stuffed pasta shells



## lycan Venom (Dec 8, 2015)

jumbo pasta shells stuffed with mozzarella, ricotta and spinach, topped with heirloom marinara sauce.


Uncertain about the amount of protien, but i could always calculate it. These are just easy to make, taste spectacular and provide carbs and protien and vitamins. Nice easy tasteful meal.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice job chef.  Looks like the start of a good post leg meal


----------



## rangerjockey (Dec 8, 2015)

take some turkey or chicken and pulverise it and stuff it with the cheese to up the protein.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah next time im adding crab meat or chicken.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Dec 9, 2015)

:yeahthat:sounds awesome!


----------

